# Midsize sedans and 5 seat SUVs



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone else think Uber ought to have a service class for larger regular cars? Midsize sedans and 5 seat "compact" SUVs are among the most popular car classes in the US, but Uber just tosses them on UberX with the little subcompacts. I see quite a few midsize sedans rolling around Chicago with Uber logos when I'm driving and I'd pay a bit more to get a Camry, Accord, Fusion, etc. instead of a Prius C, Fiesta, Versa Note, etc.

If I had my way Uber would have 20 or so classes. The app would have predefined presets similar to the existing services, but pax could customize them. Basically there would be 5 vehicle sizes and 5 quality levels. Subcompact, Compact, midsize, full size and 7+ seat for the sizes and regular, premium, fancy, licensed, and fancy licensed (S-class, etc.) for quality. Premium would just be a well equipped regular car with vinyl or leather seats. Fancy means a fancy badge - Merc, Lexus, Cadillac, etc. The licensed classes would only include liveries, so just full size cars and large SUVs. Drivers could set a minimum rate and pax would be able to set priorities and request a ride from any or all of the service classes. That would probably be too complicated for Uber and your average pax though, so how about just adding a class for midsize sedans and "compact" SUVs?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Imho, pax ordering a Select just want a decent-sized car or have luggage, more often than not.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

I like the idea. I drive a Taurus SHO. Has 2 tone leather suede seats, heated seats, air conditioned seats, and even massagers in the seats. All black exterior with dark tinted windows. Unfortunately, because it's a Ford Taurus, it only qualifies as an X. Wish you were in charge. Lol.


----------

